# UberXL is the only way to go...



## AlexanderGrace (Oct 3, 2017)

While I admire all of the X drivers, it seems like you're killing yourselves out there for single-digit rides.

It took me a little while to get Uber to grant me XL status (my SUV wasn't on their list), but once I did, it was a game changer.

I'll accept the occasional X ping (if I am taking a chance that it will get me somewhere without deadheading, or if it's ping #3 at the airport), but I can't imagine slugging it out for X money; even if your car gets 35mpg.

Btwn the increase in per ride money, and the fact that XL is generally (IMO) dealing w a more sophisticated rider(s) (more likely to tip for the service), XL is the only way to go.


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

I just bought a brand new 2017 Lexus GX 460 for UberXL. thank you for reassuring me.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AlexanderGrace said:


> While I admire all of the X drivers, it seems like you're killing yourselves out there for single-digit rides.
> 
> It took me a little while to get Uber to grant me XL status (my SUV wasn't on their list), but once I did, it was a game changer.
> 
> ...


what car you got?



VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> I just bought a brand new 2017 Lexus GX 460 for UberXL. thank you for reassuring me.


guessing you are joking but that be luxsuv, lux and xl is your x now


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but in my market X riders are ubiquitous. If you're one, two , or even three people, you're going to request X (most economical option). I'd rather take the volume than the frequency (or lack thereof) between higher-priced rides. Feel free to call me a dumb ant.


----------



## AlexanderGrace (Oct 3, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> what car you got?
> 
> 2014 4Runner Limited


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wouldn't surprise me if that is uberSUV in some areas


----------



## AlexanderGrace (Oct 3, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> wouldn't surprise me if that is uberSUV in some areas


It might be worth looking into.

It's the top-of-the-line 4Runner, with every available option, except the auto running boards (mine are fixed).

Perhaps I need to contact Uber about that....


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

There are far less requests for XL than X. I estimated for every 15 X requests there's an XL request. I know a person who has a XL qualified vehicle but ended up accepting X rides most of the time since there's no ping for XL.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

AlexanderGrace said:


> While I admire all of the X drivers, it seems like you're killing yourselves out there for single-digit rides.


Either you vehicle qualifies for XL rides or it doesn't. You aren't some type of business genius because you discovered your ride does. "Oh I can make more per ride with an XL... oh gee I'll run out and get one!" Perhaps it wasn't your intention to come off as a pretentious gasbag, but...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AlexanderGrace said:


> While I admire all of the X drivers, it seems like you're killing yourselves out there for single-digit rides.
> 
> It took me a little while to get Uber to grant me XL status (my SUV wasn't on their list), but once I did, it was a game changer.
> 
> ...


I have both an XL vehicle and and X. 
I would never drive my Honda Pilot during the day. Very few XL requests. Not worth it. 
Friday and Saturday nights yes because you get the big groups going out, and better chances of at least one tipping. Sometimes multiple pax tip.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

LOL, this thread is hilarious. When I use Uber/Lyft/Juno in NYC as a pax. I always take X/Lyft/Bliss and it ends up being an SUV or a Luxury SUV. They all take X. I don't care who it is. There is always one driver hurting for a ping and isn't getting his beloved XL/SUV ping. Continue providing that service for X rates. Uber has you winning sometimes but not all the times.


----------



## AlexanderGrace (Oct 3, 2017)

unitxero said:


> LOL, this thread is hilarious. When I use Uber/Lyft/Juno in NYC as a pax. I always take X/Lyft/Bliss and it ends up being an SUV or a Luxury SUV. They all take X. I don't care who it is. There is always one driver hurting for a ping and isn't getting his beloved XL/SUV ping. Continue providing that service for X rates. Uber has you winning sometimes but not all the times.


The problem is, I'm not in New York. There isn't a glut of SUVs, and airport/convention/business riders choose UberXL frequently in my area.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

During day very few xl requests. Driving drunks yes I agree it is a game changer and definitely separates you from the massive number of ants driving around their x's.


----------



## Roy Latte (Sep 10, 2017)

AlexanderGrace said:


> While I admire all of the X drivers, it seems like you're killing yourselves out there for single-digit rides.
> 
> It took me a little while to get Uber to grant me XL status (my SUV wasn't on their list), but once I did, it was a game changer.
> 
> ...


hows the demand


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Keep in mind the incentive structure is about raising trips #. It's difficult to hit the numbers solely with XL. But driving in an XL for X rates is unfavorable even with bonus. And that is the dilemma.


----------



## logistics (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm always tempted to go strictly XL but I always change my mind because the app warns you that you'll get fewer ride requests. Maybe this weekend I'll give it a try.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

logistics said:


> I'm always tempted to go strictly XL but I always change my mind because the app warns you that you'll get fewer ride requests. Maybe this weekend I'll give it a try.


Whenever uber implores you to zig.... ZAG ASAP


----------



## Jalal (Nov 25, 2017)

Is there any Uber drivers here from Chicago suburbs, I have XL but still wonder how can I get just Uber XL rides to make more money, just once a while I'll get one, may 4-5 times a week, is this normal? this is even worse with Plus, considering the fact that I'm working most of my times in suburb.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I get the "We have XL amount of passengers" request in my UberX.


----------



## Jalal (Nov 25, 2017)

Is there any Uber drivers here from Chicago suburbs, I have XL but still wonder how can I get just Uber XL rides to make more money, just once a while I'll get one, may 4-5 times a week, is this normal? this is even worse with Plus, considering the fact that I'm working most of my times in suburb.

Thanks for replying, I know that XL and X are joined. But Can I just to choose work with XL on my app?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Jalal said:


> Is there any Uber drivers here from Chicago suburbs, I have XL but still wonder how can I get just Uber XL rides to make more money, just once a while I'll get one, may 4-5 times a week, is this normal? this is even worse with Plus, considering the fact that I'm working most of my times in suburb.
> 
> Thanks for replying, I know that XL and X are joined. But Can I just to choose work with XL on my app?


You should be able to click XL only
This screen is accessed by clicking the top left menu icon and then clicking on trips button.

Lyft doesn't have an option for plus only but they do have a really awful way of doing premium rides only (premier and plus) as long as your car also qualifies for premier. If it only qualifies for plus there's no option (from my understanding)


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

Just out of curiosity for the XL-eligible drivers who occasionally (or more than occasionally) take X trips, do you have any issues where riders see your vehicle type when they scheduled an X trip and try to squeeze 5 or 6 pax in, since they see open seats? 

Sometimes I see riders frequently book an X trip and immediately cancel and rebook probably trying to shop out a certain vehicle and I would not be at all surprised if someone is trying to save money shoving themselves and 5 friends in a Grand caravan at X rates.


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

jervin32189 said:


> Just out of curiosity for the XL-eligible drivers who occasionally (or more than occasionally) take X trips, do you have any issues where riders see your vehicle type when they scheduled an X trip and try to squeeze 5 or 6 pax in, since they see open seats?
> 
> Sometimes I see riders frequently book an X trip and immediately cancel and rebook probably trying to shop out a certain vehicle and I would not be at all surprised if someone is trying to save money shoving themselves and 5 friends in a Grand caravan at X rates.


When that happens you take the trip and report it after for having more than 4 pax on an X trip, uber will add an XL/SUV surcharge to pax and adjust your fare.


----------



## Jalal (Nov 25, 2017)

jervin32189 said:


> Just out of curiosity for the XL-eligible drivers who occasionally (or more than occasionally) take X trips, do you have any issues where riders see your vehicle type when they scheduled an X trip and try to squeeze 5 or 6 pax in, since they see open seats?
> 
> Sometimes I see riders frequently book an X trip and immediately cancel and rebook probably trying to shop out a certain vehicle and I would not be at all surprised if someone is trying to save money shoving themselves and 5 friends in a Grand caravan at X rates.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

KungFuPanda said:


> When that happens you take the trip and report it after for having more than 4 pax on an X trip, uber will add an XL/SUV surcharge to pax and adjust your fare.


Yes this!!!!! I do it at least once a weekend....


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've had a couple people order XL and try to fit 7 in and I turn them down , but honestly the majority of my XL and Plus rides are 1-4 people . I rarely get 5+ 

But like others said if someone orders an X and then has 5 or 6 people you don't even have to say anything just put in that they had too many people at the end and they'll give you the upcharge . 
People will try to do this they'll order an XL wait for you to start driving towards them , cancel and then order an X thinking you'll get the request . I've had that happen twice and both times I drove to towards them and right as I was about to hit the last turn I just keep on going until they cancel


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I do 7 passengers all the time... Drunk college kids or bachelor/bachelorette parties. My 15 Honda pilot seats 7 plus me. Yes that's right, 8 seat belts  My favorite thing to do is roll up on an X request, they see all the extra room and ask if its ok to pack em in. I reply sure, no problem.

Adjust fare after ride is done. Nothing in life is free. Sometimes I wish I could see their faces when they see the email about the adjusted fare!


----------



## Pickles14 (Nov 24, 2017)

I drive X and XL. I have an 06 Ford Expedition that seats 8 (including me of course). I drive my Maxima if I'm driving day trips (X) and my Expedition at night. (XL)

In in the SF Bay Area... I avoid SF

Here is what I have found...

In the afternoon/early evening (1pm-6pm) I get 1 XL request for every 10 X requests. 
In the evening 6-11pm) in increases to 3 XL requests for every 10 X requests.
In the late evening to early AM (11am-3am) is when my XL shines, I get 6+ XL requests for every 10 X requests.

I only drive Friday and/or Saturdays

When driving XL I avoid Pool requests like the plague unless it's commute time.


----------



## FastMazz (Nov 17, 2017)

What do you mean adjust fare after? Im a newbie.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Yes. ** trip detail,
--Help,
--issue with my fare,
-- too many riders for my vehicle.

Fill out the rest of that form and they will change it to XL. Never even questioned it once for me.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have both an XL vehicle and and X.
> I would never drive my Honda Pilot during the day. Very few XL requests. Not worth it.
> Friday and Saturday nights yes because you get the big groups going out, and better chances of at least one tipping. Sometimes multiple pax tip.


Same here, Kia sportage during the week and a chevy traverse for weekends.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

I drove an 2002 odyssey for XL and I can say confidently a prius would have worked out better. The extra income from occasional XL rides is negated by all the extra fuel a van uses up (20 mpg vs 50 in prius).

This is true except for fri/sat nights, early morning airport runs and events.

The best route is probably to have 2 cars, one fuel efficient for day trips, and an XL for aforementioned.


----------



## Bigatlgaman (Dec 25, 2017)

What year is your carava?


Jalal said:


> Is there any Uber drivers here from Chicago suburbs, I have XL but still wonder how can I get just Uber XL rides to make more money, just once a while I'll get one, may 4-5 times a week, is this normal? this is even worse with Plus, considering the fact that I'm working most of my times in suburb.
> 
> Thanks for replying, I know that XL and X are joined. But Can I just to choose work with XL on my app?


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

Jalal said:


> Is there any Uber drivers here from Chicago suburbs, I have XL but still wonder how can I get just Uber XL rides to make more money, just once a while I'll get one, may 4-5 times a week, is this normal? this is even worse with Plus, considering the fact that I'm working most of my times in suburb.
> 
> Thanks for replying, I know that XL and X are joined. But Can I just to choose work with XL on my app?


Ah UberXL... Its a nice way to sleep in your van 80% of the day and make a solid 5$/ hr

Honestly, even though a prius is better financially, the minivan is safe to drive (big), it gives you more interior space between yourself and the pax, more legroom for pax, people feel more comfy in a minivan, a van is more taxi-like with big auto doors big seats large interior etc it's designed as a people mover; it's perfect for uber.

I also like the idea of making max $ / hr at events and in general - more money to spend, look at etc.

As another poster mentioned - higher class people! So true; they generally go longer distances and usually tip!


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I will gladly accept the pings left behind when you big suv owners lose it all and still owe a finance company when your insurance doesn't pay off for commiting fraud.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

unitxero said:


> LOL, this thread is hilarious. When I use Uber/Lyft/Juno in NYC as a pax. I always take X/Lyft/Bliss and it ends up being an SUV or a Luxury SUV. They all take X. I don't care who it is. There is always one driver hurting for a ping and isn't getting his beloved XL/SUV ping. Continue providing that service for X rates. Uber has you winning sometimes but not all the times.


In NYC the math is a lot better than a lot of markets. For what they are getting a mile, they might as well use a bigger car. A lot of their costs are insurance so the car matters less.

NYC pool rates are over 200% (yes over double) of the Orlando X rates.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

lukem5 said:


> I drove an 2002 odyssey for XL and I can say confidently a prius would have worked out better. The extra income from occasional XL rides is negated by all the extra fuel a van uses up (20 mpg vs 50 in prius).
> 
> This is true except for fri/sat nights, early morning airport runs and events.
> 
> The best route is probably to have 2 cars, one fuel efficient for day trips, and an XL for aforementioned.


This is one of my goals for 2018 year. Have a minivan for Fri/Sat nights and events so I can leave the Corolla at home for my wife to do DoorDash in. Drive my Corolla the rest of the week and she can either take her Malibu or the minivan depending on what she needs to do.


----------



## BigStark (Jan 1, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> I do 7 passengers all the time... Drunk college kids or bachelor/bachelorette parties. My 15 Honda pilot seats 7 plus me. Yes that's right, 8 seat belts  My favorite thing to do is roll up on an X request, they see all the extra room and ask if its ok to pack em in. I reply sure, no problem.
> 
> Adjust fare after ride is done. Nothing in life is free. Sometimes I wish I could see their faces when they see the email about the adjusted fare!


 why is that allowed ? so if you get the X with over 4 riders you can change to XL ? how do you do that, its before or after ?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Depends on the market and rates. Athens, GA. would pay me a dollar per mile for XL. Not much motivation to prove or disprove OP's claim.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, XL has made a difference for me. I usually end up in a college bar town on Friday and/or Saturday nights. These kids are fond of ordering X then trying to fit 5 people in, especially if it's surging. Can't tell you how many rides I've either had to CXL or go back and forth with them until somebody agrees to step out. I suspect they do this because other drivers allow them to get away with it, but I don't. Their empty promises of a good tip in no way justify the potential liability... 

Now it's a different story. They of course order an X for five people, see me pull up in my Saturn Outlook and think they got over. Nope, sorry, I just file a report with Uber after the trip ends and my fare gets adjusted. It's beautiful. Had it happen on a surge fare a couple weeks ago. What would likely have been a CXLed fare on X turned into a $39 take. Now I don't know if the customer gets billed for it, or Uber takes it out of their cut, but either way....Jimmy cracked corn, and I don't care.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> Maybe it's just me, but in my market X riders are ubiquitous. If you're one, two , or even three people, you're going to request X (most economical option). I'd rather take the volume than the frequency (or lack thereof) between higher-priced rides. Feel free to call me a dumb ant.


What about 


backcountryrez said:


> Maybe it's just me, but in my market X riders are ubiquitous. If you're one, two , or even three people, you're going to request X (most economical option). I'd rather take the volume than the frequency (or lack thereof) between higher-priced rides. Feel free to call me a dumb ant.


Since I'm paying for depreciation (2017 GMC Terrain) I prefer the higher-priced rides all day long


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

KevinB said:


> What about
> 
> Since I'm paying for depreciation (2017 GMC Terrain) I prefer the higher-priced rides all day long


The new Terrains have 3 rows ?


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

UberDezNutz said:


> The new Terrains have 3 rows ?


Nope...Acadia's are where three rows are available


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

KevinB said:


> Nope...Acadia's are where three rows are available


Yeah I didn't think so , but I've been surprised by some of the smaller SUVs with a 3rd row like the Rogue and now Tiguan


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

I got an XL ping last night... My vehicle only seats 5 (including me). Great job Uber! Dinged my acceptance rate (yes, I've read that it doesn't really mean anything anymore).

Today, I actually ran my VIN to see if maybe I was supposed to have a third row that the previous owner may have had removed. It's an option for the vehicle, but was not included at the time of original owner purchase. I wonder how difficult it is to get the other two seats/seatbelts and install them....


----------

